# Cheap Ikea Enclosures



## SeanSYW (Jan 16, 2014)

Ikea has some awesome boxes that I use for most of my Ts that aren't bigger than 5." 
 The set comes in  a group of 5 for $14.99:
-3x small
-1x long
-1x large

Here are an example of the 3 sizes










To cover the whole in the middle, I simply glue a piece of mesh I cut out  onto it.





Hope you found this helpful.

Sean

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 17, 2014)

SeanSYW said:


> Ikea has some awesome boxes that I use for most of my Ts that aren't bigger than 5."
> The set comes in  a group of 5 for $14.99:
> -3x small
> -1x long
> ...



These are INTERESTING, certainly for the amount you get, seems like a good price, better than the container store tha's for sure. Do you have a product number etc or link...their site is huge? What species do you have in them, curious about how well the ventilation is working?


----------



## fyic (Jan 17, 2014)

I seen these in the store a few months back and was thinking about picking them up........I thought they were more around $29 ......but if you got a product number we can look up that would be kool

oh and they look good the way you have them setup


----------



## viper69 (Jan 17, 2014)

I looked in 3 different sections of their website. Of all sections, they are in bathroom...not Storage..go figure

Interesting, all 4 of the smaller boxes will fit right inside the largest one..convenient for moving!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/small_storage/10555/



GODMORGON
Box with lid, set of 5, clear
$15.00	
Article Number: 
701.774.77

---------- Post added 01-17-2014 at 02:14 AM ----------




fyic said:


> I seen these in the store a few months back and was thinking about picking them up........I thought they were more around $29 ......but if you got a product number we can look up that would be kool
> 
> oh and they look good the way you have them setup



Did you actually get a good look at them and see how strong or flimsy they were? It's a great deal for $15


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 17, 2014)

I've seen them in person but they have no safe lock or rubber between the lid and the walls that keeps them closed (aside from gravity) so i don't feel them to be good for ts. 
Pity cos the price is very good.

Btw i've seen them last summer and maybe they have improved them.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 17, 2014)

macbaffo said:


> I've seen them in person but they have no safe lock or rubber between the lid and the walls that keeps them closed (aside from gravity) so i don't feel them to be good for ts.
> Pity cos the price is very good.
> 
> Btw i've seen them last summer and maybe they have improved them.


I can always make something to keep down the lids. How many millimeters thick were the walls do you think ?


----------



## SeanSYW (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, the lids are loose, but you could always put a thin dab of glue on the inner rim and let it dry on the inside.  This would make it a tighter fit. And the plastic is a bot better than that of a kritter keeper.


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 17, 2014)

Around 3-4mm i think. But ikea has a container kraus i think it's the name or similar that has locks. Costs more but it's less time consuming. 
I don't know if the name is that later i might be able to look better.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 17, 2014)

macbaffo said:


> Around 3-4mm i think. But ikea has a container kraus i think it's the name or similar that has locks. Costs more but it's less time consuming.
> I don't know if the name is that later i might be able to look better.


Can you find the item? I looked their search engine doesn't pull up that name


----------



## ironmonkey78 (Jan 17, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Can you find the item? I looked their search engine doesn't pull up that name


Did a quick walk through of the site.  these look like the ones pictured above.   heres a link

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70177477/


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 17, 2014)

Thay are nice enclosures and decent price, I use similar ones for my slings/Juvies.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 17, 2014)

spidermonkey79 said:


> Did a quick walk through of the site.  these look like the ones pictured above.   heres a link
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70177477/


I already found those, see my post above - thanks though- I'm looking for the Kraus model that Mac wrote about- that model doesn't exist- wondering what he saw?


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry Viper i managed only now to use my computer.
Well it was Krus and not Kraus...my bad!
I apologize for linking the italian page of the products.
HERE Krus 24x19x13. I use this for terrestrial T. The sections to divide the floor in 3 spaces are included but not useful to assemble them for T purpose.
I'm using also THIS Krus variant for semi arboreal setups or terrestrial T that tends to dig.
For fossorial i use THIS in the 1.3L and 2.3L volumes.


----------



## SeanSYW (Jan 17, 2014)

I actually have one of the Krus models too, but I couldn't find them here in Canada anymore.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 18, 2014)

macbaffo said:


> Sorry Viper i managed only now to use my computer.
> Well it was Krus and not Kraus...my bad!
> I apologize for linking the italian page of the products.
> HERE Krus 24x19x13. I use this for terrestrial T. The sections to divide the floor in 3 spaces are included but not useful to assemble them for T purpose.
> ...


No probem Macbaffo.  I can navigate around Spanish and Italian, French not at all. Man, I wish I was in Italy. I miss Italy A LOT. I love being there, you are so fortunate to be out in Europe.

These look really good, esp the smaller one w/the pasta in it. I had no idea Ikea could be a source of T supplies from time to time. It's very hard to find good square and somewhat  DEEP containers, let alone ones that are clear and lock.  Nice find!!


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for me they work well. We don't have many thingsthat are avaible in the US and Canada but that's almost the best in terms of clear containers. Here you can find at the expos glass terrariums 10x10x10 cm but for that size plastic it's still more practical.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 19, 2014)

macbaffo said:


> Thanks for me they work well. We don't have many thingsthat are avaible in the US and Canada but that's almost the best in terms of clear containers. Here you can find at the expos glass terrariums 10x10x10 cm but for that size plastic it's still more practical.


I checked on that pasta container and others..they aren't available in the USA UGHHH!


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 20, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I checked on that pasta container and others..they aren't available in the USA UGHHH!


Maybe pasta doesn't sell that much as here 

On the other side you have walmart and stuff that we don't have here. I dream about rubbermaid jars


----------



## viper69 (Jan 20, 2014)

macbaffo said:


> Maybe pasta doesn't sell that much as here
> 
> On the other side you have walmart and stuff that we don't have here. I dream about rubbermaid jars


Pasta that's a good question. For sure it's eaten more frequently there, but I wonder if absolute amt is greater or not as the USA has a larger population. What I do know is the quality of food was far superior to what we have here, ESP Italian and chocolates (Swiss really have that one down, cheese too) haha

No equivalent for Rubbermaid? Interesting!


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 20, 2014)

Nope i can't find that jar here around. Other stuff but not that big or with clear plastic. 
I guess the standard food package is smaller than over there so no big containers.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes that's true quantity sizes are much smaller in Euro-land. I never saw milk or juice sold in 4 liter sizes because it isn't, and here we have 1 liter, 2 liter and 4 liter as example.


----------

